# Is there any hope or should we face the facts? Honest advice please...



## secretary125 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi I am Jon (45) and my partner M (42) would like to start a family.

First of all a little background, I have two children 18 and 16 from a previous relationship while M has never been with the right partner until now although she has always yearned for a child. M suffers from depression as a result of not fulfilling her maternal right and has always suffered from very bad PMS. To complicate things I had a vasectomy 14 years ago and have undergone a reversal in recent weeks and will know if it was successful in a matter of weeks. Despite the length of time there is reason for hope as the operation went well.

Concurrently, M and I have had a consultation for IVF and M underwent a OST test just over a month ago. Not that I fully understand them but the results were apparently poor in that they said she was not suitable for IVF treatment. She had an FSH of 13, an ASH of 1.3, only 6 Anral Follicles (2 right, 4 left) and an E2 level of 265 on day 3 and 542 on day 4. As i said I am not an expert but these results were explained as being poor.

The first question I need an answer to is, *"is it worth getting a second opinion?"*

*Are there other areas we should investigate that may help?

Should we accept that these are bad results and a explore other avenues?

b]

Jon*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Jon

Hugs to you and your partner. There is always hope and it is *definitely* worth seeking a 2nd medical opinion. I don't know where you are based geographically but I'd suggest the Lister as they regularly treat ladies with high FSH.

I would also suggest M seeks complementary therapy (ie acupuncture) to help with her bad PMS.
If you have a read of the TTC 40's success stories you will see that there have been quite a number of positive outcomes.

Hugs again

She
xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

6 antrals shows that there is still some potential left in her ovaries and for smb who is 42 that's not bad at all.  She can still do 5 or 6 follicles and as she mentioned the Lister is good for ladies with high fsh.  A girl has just got pregnant with 4 antral follicles.  She produced 4 eggs which resulted in a bfp.  


all the best, 
Inc


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes try the lister - they do have more success than eg UCH where i have read repeatedly they are a bit conventional and rigid.


----------

